# The amazing difference in Walleye



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I have fished for Walleye 3 or 4 times on Lake Erie in the past 6 months, and got pretty accustomed to the look of a big Erie eye. i just came back from northern Ontario and the fish look so much different! Really amazing differences.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

HOLY SHNIKIES! That's a big Eye!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

VERY NICE FISH, was he caught trolling or casting up there,? i dont think i could imagine pulling somthing like that out of Lake erie


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I caught him on a 1/8 jig with a 4" Gulp Minnow in Emerald Shiner color. This combo produced really well for us. I talked to Jim's Taxidermy over the weekend about getting a reproduction made. he doesn't think I will be able to find a cast that will do this fish justice. he thought it was a big male and they are tough to come by. I might not be able to get a wallhanger out of this big fella. I am still hoping. I am gonna send some emails to some other taxidermists to see what they say.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice fish, looks like a big jack to me.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I have taken the advice of some OGF'ers and contacted some MN guys who do repro's. Lax and Fittante both look great and assure me that they have casts that will reproduce this fish well. Prices are similar and both appear to be excellent at their craft.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a real nice Ontario walleye. So what were the numbers on the fish?

In all my years of fishing the one lake that we go to in Ontario the best I have gotten is a 26" eye. I can't recall exactly the weight. I am thinking it was around 6.5# range. At least the lake I go to anything over 21-22" is a pretty nice fish.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

This one was 30" long and 14.5-15" girth. I did not weigh him. I guessed to be around 8lbs. This year produced more big fish than ever for me. 26" was my biggest too, until this trip. I caught this hawg and another 27.5". it was a crazy year. More fish between 22" and 26" than ever!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

auglaizewader said:


> This one was 30" long and 14.5-15" girth. I did not weigh him. I guessed to be around 8lbs. This year produced more big fish than ever for me. 26" was my biggest too, until this trip. I caught this hawg and another 27.5". it was a crazy year. More fish between 22" and 26" than ever!


Cool! Maybe my trip next month will be the same. What was your primary method and lure for walleye? In the past when targeting eyes we have had most of the luck with worm harnesses mostly on bottom bouncers. We will get them on other presentations but nothing else is consistent. Then again the lake I fish has not been a very good walleye producer for us in recent years.


----------

